# best software to convert videos  2d to 3d



## puli44 (Dec 16, 2011)

is there any software to convert videos in 2d to 3d ?
thanks in advance


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 17, 2011)

No way. 3d videos are shot with special cameras and you cannot change it with convertor can you?


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 17, 2011)

edited ..see cilus' post


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2011)

Thetchfreak, upgrade your knowledge base and use your logical reasoning sense befor concluding anything. Ddidn't you see while checking the specs of any 3D TV or monitor, 2D to 3D conversion is written as a specification on it. Similarly there are plenty of games, initially not released in 3D...like AVP, but support 3D through some patches...how->using 2d to 3d conversion.


Here is the link of* Axara 2D to 3D Converter*.
2D to 3D Video Converter - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

Obviously the quality won't be as good as a default 3D video.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 17, 2011)

Movies and games are completely different things. Games actually receive a update for 3d i.e their is actually change in the game files. But a movie conversion would just make use of the 2d scenes and turn to 3d. People like 3d because of its high quality. How many of us would like grainy/low quality 3d videos that were converted from a 2d file just for sake of conversion? If one would like 3d would recommend him to get that specific version. Would it be good if you coverted a 320x 240 vid to 1080p and enjoy HD quality?
No offence to anyone.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 17, 2011)

well, i guess the OP is gonna be disappointed at the horrible results of that software 

why is everyone calling a cheap parlor trick "3D" and spending their time and money on it?
dont you realise that this is not 3D at all?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2011)

TheTechfreak, It is your statement in prev post:-


> No way. 3d videos are shot with special cameras and you cannot change it with convertor can you?



There is a BIG difference between *NOT POSSIBLE* and *POSSIBLE WITH POOR RESULT*, try to understand that. 

doomgiver, i know stereoscopic 3D is an illusion but it is the only available technology to mass and has its own appeal. You my or may not like it...entirely your opinion...but you can't force others to follow that.

480P to 1080P conversion...I think that conversion just happens by stretching the video to fit the screen. Buddy, there are lots of algorithm and filters available to upscale the video with acceptable quality...obviously it won't be as good as a true 1080P video but still it is good. 720P to 1080P conversion is a very common thing in all the GPU accelerated players like MPC-Home Cinema, Splayer etc by using post processing filters like YVChoma Upscaling, BT.601->BT.709, 16-255->0-255(SD->HD) et. They provide a very good upscaling of the 720P content to 1080P upscaling. You can record that video too using latest version of fraps and check the output quality.

Similarly if proper filters and algorithms are used for a 2D to 3D conversion method, they provide a fairly accepted outcome.

Read it here: 2D to 3D Conversion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and my comments: Stop arguing without knowing the whole fact. Games without native 3D supports work almost in the same method. That is the reason games without native 3D support provide poorer performance than a 3D optimized games in same hardware as the hardware needs to perform the extra algorithms over the image to make it a stereoscopic 3D image.

Also here is a guide for this using AVISynth and VirtualDub. Have a read.
Maximum PC | How To: Upgrade Your 2D Movies to 3D


----------

